
Docker image with Tor, Privoxy and a process manager under 15 MB - rdsubhas
https://medium.com/@rdsubhas/docker-image-with-tor-privoxy-and-a-process-manager-under-15-mb-c9e344111b61
======
kylequest
Using Alpine Linux for Docker images is doable, of course, but, as the post
admits, Ubuntu is the "cloud OS of choice". Now it has the critical mass in
terms of samples, deployment automation scripts, and packages. The package
ecosystem is the key here though. Can you really get the same packages in
Alpine? Yes, in some cases, but you can't say with a straight face that Alpine
== Ubuntu :-)

So if you can't go the Alpine (or if you don't want to :-)) there's a tool you
can try. It's called DockerSlim. It was created for the Docker Global Hack day
that ended a few days ago. You can see a demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKdHnfEbc-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKdHnfEbc-E)
The demo shows how I minified a 430MB Ubuntu 14 based Docker image (result:
40MB image that can be 9MB smaller once the tool is refactored and enhanced).

It's not production quality yet (it's a mess though it works for simple
images), but it's a good start. Contributions are highly encouraged :-)

~~~
rdsubhas
I guess this is the URL - [https://github.com/cloudimmunity/docker-
slim](https://github.com/cloudimmunity/docker-slim)

Wow, this looks brilliant! I'm going through the sources. Thanks!

~~~
kylequest
Yes, that's the repo. It's about 5% complete and the code is very ugly right
now, but it's functional enough as a PoC :-)

Let me know if you want to contribute (even if it's not code). The most useful
improvement on the todo list is to handle links properly. If you look at the
image artifacts the tool generates in the demo you'll see two node.js
runtimes...

------
narrowrail
This might be an interesting project to turn into a SaaS business where the
setup difficulty (Ubuntu vs. Alpine) is not as relevant as when just an end
user. Price it under the utility model or a simple $50/yr, and add mobile
apps/ browser extensions to allow for some tweaking.

Also, for those others that don't care for medium:

[https://github.com/rdsubhas/docker-tor-privoxy-
alpine](https://github.com/rdsubhas/docker-tor-privoxy-alpine)

